# Holy crap! Boston marathon!



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Two explosions at the Boston marathon finish line. Boston is about an hour from us but we know a few people that are out there for the marathon. So crazy what is going on in this world?!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

When did this happen ?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

An hour and a half ago or so. Confirmed to be homemade bombs. Two detonated two more found by bomb squad. So sad. Luckily everyone we know that was there is safe. Praying for everyone else!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh, I didnt even know. I've had the TV off all day.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

just watching it on the news over here, terrible my thought's are with the injured.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Prayers for Boston....


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I've lived in mass my entire life... The marathon is such an integral part of every spring. I've always known someone who has either run or was training to run. I'm not from Boston itself but its a part of who I am. It's so sad and scary. I am at a loss right now. Praying for all injured and those who have passed.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I heard that an 8 year old boy died. Don't know who the other death was. 2 dead total so far.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

So sad 

..........


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm a fool and have watched my twitter feed all day. The pictures I have seen of some injuries will never leave my mind. I can't sleep right now. My mind is spinning and my heart is heavy.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Gen, breathe! It's not you and you're not there. Maybe if you think of ways to help, it will get your mind off the focus of those images. How can you help? What do they need?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Sad! Just sad!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Mostly they are asking everyone to stay out of Boston. There is enough blood that has been donated. Just going to donate some money to the Red Cross. At least things seem a bit calmer this morning. There won't be any more confirmed news till 9:30.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I just don't get what is wrong with people. This is one reason I'm glad I don't have TV anymore, I went through such mental trauma after 9/11 and Katrina glued to the TV. I will read about it online as I can handle it, but no more days in front of the tv trying to figure out this world.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't watch the news. I get my news online, but the network news seems to cause stress and I don't like it. 

I was sorry to hear and see the images coming out of Boston. I have internet friends (the best kind) up there and I've heard form them all but still, your heart stops when that happens in an area you know people in.


----------

